# Elvira Build up



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is our rendition of Elvira's head. We are still working of the rest of the kit, but I thought we show how the head is coming.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

fantastic!

how are you able to paint in such tiny detail? microscope?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

That is gorgeous, just like the real lady. You really did wonders on that face. Without the hair on it really gives you a scare, doesn't it! It is a really nice kit and really well done by Moeius.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> fantastic!
> 
> how are you able to paint in such tiny detail? microscope?


At my age, I double up on the reading glasses.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Really nice shading on her face. I really like the graduation of her eyeshadow and the tint of blsuh on her cheek.

In my case when doing fine detail my glasses get pushed up on my forehead and I hold the piece 6 inches from my nose!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Stunning! Great job on a face that is not at all easy to get right.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is an update on my Elvira build-up. More pictures to follow soon!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good risque posing and I like how you have done her stockings.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Xenodyssey said:


> Good risque posing and I like how you have done her stockings.


You should see what the skeletal hand is covering.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's amazing..to show her dramatic makeup but still have a subtle touch.

Wonderful job, Man, I'm wanting to send you mine...


Steve


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

sweet


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Love the face paint. Nice job! whoops, son looking over my shoulder.....


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Great Work!


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks guys for the comments. :wave:


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention we took her to Monsterpalooza Model contest held by AFM. We had high hopes for her, but did not get a mention or award.  Oh well.


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

That is spectacular!!!


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

WhittlePlastic said:


> Oh I forgot to mention we took her to Monsterpalooza Model contest held by AFM. We had high hopes for her, but did not get a mention or award.  Oh well.


You're Kidding, Right??


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

How did you do the make up??


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

WhittlePlastic said:


> At my age, I double up on the reading glasses.


Really? I figured I was the only *Goof-Ball *that wore two pairs of reading glasses at once! Works like a charm, huh?

Glad to see you didn't give her the 'Brittany Spears' treatment, if you catch my drift! 

Looks outstanding. By far the best paint job on her face I've seen. :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Well done WP!


----------



## strongsvillehobbyofelyria (May 27, 2012)

*elvira*

the model is now discontinued again but if anyone needs one there are a couple left at www.strongsvillehobby.com


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

eradicator178 said:


> You're Kidding, Right??


Nope not kidding, but what the hey, I had fun while at the event.


----------



## WhittlePlastic (Mar 26, 2005)

eradicator178 said:


> How did you do the make up??


Very carefully and light dry brushing for eye shadow and blush. I have to admit my wife pointed out the method for good make up application. Without her coaching her face would have looked kinda 'slutty'.  We used Freak Flex and Liquidtex paints.


----------



## Bec De Corbin (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, that the pose of this kit had matched the photo on the box. I would have bought one immediately.


----------

